# [ORACLE] Installation client sqlplus (Résolu)

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Salut les gars,

Contexte : J'ai installé un "ptit" serveur oracle sur une VM fedora (vive kvm).

Je souhaite désormais utiliser un client sqlplus à partir de ma machine hôte.

Lorsque je tente un emerge oracle-instantclient-sqlplus j'ai le message suivant:

```

!!! dev-db/oracle-instantclient-basic-10.2.0.3-r1 has fetch restriction turned on.

!!! This probably means that this ebuild's files must be downloaded

!!! manually.  See the comments in the ebuild for more information.

 * Please go to:

 *   http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/oci/instantclient/index.html

 * select your platform and download the

 * Basic client package with SDK, which are:

 *   instantclient-basic-linux-x86-64-10.2.0.3-20070103.zip

 *   instantclient-sdk-linux-x86-64-10.2.0.3-20070103.zip

 * Then after downloading put them in:

 *   /usr/portage/distfiles
```

Pouvez-vous m'expliquer ce message ?

Dois-je suivre bêtement les instructions ? Car je ne vois pas comment le client est installé là. Je n'ai jamais fait ce type de manipulation.

L'un d'entre vous a t'il déjà installé ce client ?

Encore merci.Last edited by KageBunshinNoGentoo on Fri Oct 23, 2009 7:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tom_

Il faut que tu télécharges manuellement instantclient-basic et instantclient-sdk depuis le site d'Oracle, et que tu les places dans /usr/portage/distfiles.  :Wink: 

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Merci Tom, j'avais compris le message mais le seul fait de placer ces archives dans ce répertoire suffit ?

Ou y a t-il d'autres manip ?

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Bon j'ai suivi les indications puis j'ai refait un emerge et ca fonctionne.

J'aurai simplement souhaité obtenir des explications sur ce processus d'installation.

Résolu  :Smile: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Certains logiciels proprios ne sont pas librement redistribuables, ils ne peuvent donc être téléchargés automatiquement (soit parce qu'une inscription est nécessaire, soit parce que la licence l'interdit). Faut donc les télécharger à la main et le placer dans le répertoire distfiles puis relancer l'installation.

sun-jvm a longtemps été dans ce cas.

----------

## Tom_

@KageBunshinNoGentoo, j'en profite :  l'install d'Oracle ca se passe comment sur Fedora ? Il y a des packages ? Ou il faut le faire à la main ? 

Merci  :Wink: 

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Merci GentooUser pour ces explications.

Tom, j'ai suivi ce TUTO mais j'ai du faire quelques adaptations pour les paramètres kernel car la version R2 est un peu différente.

Dans l'ensemble c'est relativement simple mais te faut une machine qui tienne la route surtout si tu virtualises.

----------

## truc

Si je puis me permettre, j'vous propose également d'installer ce wrapper readline "rlwrap", qui vous permettra de pouvoir travailler avec sqlplus sans vous arracher les cheuveux (édition des commandes, historique..)

----------

## Tom_

@KageBunshinNoGentoo, merci.  :Wink: 

@truc, un grand mercii!!  :Smile:  Pourquoi est-ce que je n'ai pas découvert ca plus tôt, genre lors de mon cours sur Oracle.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Bapt

il y a surtout gplplus qui est top comme wrapper sqlplus, m'enfin sqlplus en  lui même c'est déjà faire pas mal de chose a ce niveau là, il faut juste savoir qu'il fonctionne en mode vi (grosso modo) et là on découvre qu'ils ont prévu la même chose que readline ou presque.

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Merci les gars, cool pour ne pas se prendre la tête à tout retaper systématiquement.

----------

